# Pando Von haus frommer



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm looking for info on Pando Von Haus Frommer. Does anyone know or have experence with this dog? I'm also looking for the email of the owner. 
Thanks all


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

There is lots of info on him on the net, including You Tube videos.

Pando vom Haus Frommer - working-dog.eu


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

I really want information on his personality and training ability of his progeny.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I think you can find the owner's info by registering on the first site I linked.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks much, I was looking for The contact information.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

They have no web or email listed, another dead end but a good try.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Try emailing:
[email protected]


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Your great! Big thanks


----------

